# Question about trying to run Ipod control thru Sat botton funtion.



## GTI big_turbo (Feb 17, 2008)

Basically I have the Ipod control for stock navi radio. 
Problem is I don't listen to Satelite Radio anymore and I just want to get my CD Changer going Again.
Is it possible to switch it to my SAT function Key? 
TIA.


----------



## Almost A Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Question about trying to run Ipod control thru Sat botton funtion. (GTI big_turbo)*

No, but VW's new iPod adapter works through the satellite control, but you may be better off going with the Dice Silverline which through the Sat interface and offers better browsing features.


----------

